# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  emer per djem

## gi lu

pershendetje ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me nje emr te bukur modern ,per djem ,jam ne pritje te nje djali por akoma skam zgjedh nje emer,me pelqen te jet i shkurter ,jo i vjeter dhe nga cfardolloj vendi,faleminderit per kohen e kushtuar

----------


## loneeagle

Henry (my favorite)

----------


## hot_prinz

Ragip (my favorite)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Ragip (my favorite)


ahahah nga dole me ket emer. Tregohu serioz edhe posto emra per djem.

----------


## hot_prinz

> ahahah nga dole me ket emer. Tregohu serioz edhe posto emra per djem.



O Lone, 
do me m'fute n'bisede me ty, e te dashurohem pastaj?  :Mos:

----------


## skender76

> pershendetje ju lutem mund te me ndihmoni me nje emr te bukur modern ,per djem ,jam ne pritje te nje djali por akoma skam zgjedh nje emer,me pelqen te jet i shkurter ,jo i vjeter dhe nga cfardolloj vendi,faleminderit per kohen e kushtuar


Veri emrin e stergjyshit/gjyshit/babes.
Ose emrin e princerve t'periudhes Ilire.
Leri emrat qe shikon neper telenovela...

----------


## MI CORAZON

Dario ose Daniel

----------


## mia@

Emra te shkurter qe kam ndeshur dhe qe me kane pelqyer: Flori, Orest, Klint, Martin, Arbi, Liam, Ian, Geri, Aleks, Aron, Adrian, Elijah, Luis, Lukas, etj

----------


## Alisabeh

Emra per djem qe me pelqejne: Mali, Shkamb, Gurri. po po djali im do te jete i forte  :ngerdheshje: 

Alisa  :zana:

----------


## Elian70

Aifon (shkurt)
Trifon (gjate)

p.s. po e do te shkurter fare shko ne majen e Dajtit e hidh nje kanace si kinezet...cing, cen, cong, dong, beng(apo beny)...si te duash

----------


## ane

> Henry (my favorite)


Pa keqkuptim vetem se emrat e ketij lloji me duken qesharak ,nuk pershatet ne gjuhen tone y ne fund e aq me pak nuk pershaten me mbiemrat ,Henry Shehu ,Henry Dervishi ,Henry Prifti ,Henry Hoxha  :ngerdheshje:   pa lidhje ..

Emrat shqip ,Drin,Jon ,RRon ,Leke ,Flori,Petrit ,Bardh ,Genc etj ka emra te bukur shqipar sa te duash ,ska nevoje tu lihen femijeve emra te huaj ..mendimi im ..

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Pa keqkuptim vetem se emrat e ketij lloji me duken qesharak ,nuk pershatet ne gjuhen tone y ne fund e aq me pak nuk pershaten me mbiemrat ,Henry Shehu ,Henry Dervishi ,Henry Prifti ,Henry Hoxha   pa lidhje ..
> 
> Emrat shqip ,Drin,Jon ,RRon ,Leke ,Flori,Petrit ,Bardh ,Genc etj ka emra te bukur shqipar sa te duash ,ska nevoje tu lihen femijeve emra te huaj ..mendimi im ..


PO edhe Drin Jazexhiu,  Rron Maksuti, Leke Plepi, ose Bardh Kripa duken qesharake.  :buzeqeshje:    Just kidding! 

Problemi eshte qe femijes t'i vesh nje emer, qe ta doje kur te rritet dhe te jete krenar per te.

----------


## Vlora1912

http://i.imgur.com/EG003wc.jpg  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ane

> PO edhe Drin Jazexhiu,  Rron Maksuti, Leke Plepi, ose Bardh Kripa duken qesharake.    Just kidding! 
> 
> Problemi eshte qe femijes t'i vesh nje emer, qe ta doje kur te rritet dhe te jete krenar per te.


Jo aspak sme duken qesharake ,bile Bardh Kripa shume fort qenka ahhaah emer e mbiemer me kuptim shqip ..

----------


## anita340

Dimal, Lis, Blert,Drin......

----------


## skender76

> *Problemi eshte qe femijes t'i vesh nje emer, qe ta doje kur te rritet dhe te jete krenar per te.*


Jam krejt dakort me ty, me qarte se kaq nuk mund t'shpjegohet.
Nese femija edukohet te doje gjakun e vet, atehere do ta quaj privilegj te ket emrin e paraardhsve. 

Por, nese prindrit shohin gjith diten telenovelos, merreni me leng...

----------


## loneeagle

> Pa keqkuptim vetem se emrat e ketij lloji me duken qesharak ,nuk pershatet ne gjuhen tone y ne fund e aq me pak nuk pershaten me mbiemrat ,Henry Shehu ,Henry Dervishi ,Henry Prifti ,Henry Hoxha   pa lidhje ..
> 
> Emrat shqip ,Drin,Jon ,RRon ,Leke ,Flori,Petrit ,Bardh ,Genc etj ka emra te bukur shqipar sa te duash ,ska nevoje tu lihen femijeve emra te huaj ..mendimi im ..


Ne fakt im bir e ka emrin Henry edhe me mbiemrin qe ka i shkon tamam. Eshte pak veshtire te zgjidhesh emra shqiptar kur jeton jashte. Burri im e ka emer shqiptar edhe ia pronouncin komplet ndryshe lol. Ne vendosem qe te gjenim nje emer qe shqiptohet njelloj si ne anglisht edhe ne shqip, plus me pelqejne emrat qe nuk jane shume te gjate. Nga emrat qe ke vendosur siper me pelqen Drini, por t'ia japesh amerikanve ta lexojne e lexojne pothuajse si fjala "drink". Preferoj qe me mire te kem nje emer qe ne te dyja gjuhet eshte i lehte, se sa ti vendos emer shqiptar edhe pas disa kohesh fillojne edhe e shkruajne ne anglisht. Ka ndodhur me shume shqiptar ketu lol.

----------


## loneeagle

> Jam krejt dakort me ty, me qarte se kaq nuk mund t'shpjegohet.
> Nese femija edukohet te doje gjakun e vet, atehere do ta quaj privilegj te ket emrin e paraardhsve. 
> 
> Por, nese prindrit shohin gjith diten telenovelos, merreni me leng...


Skender, para disa vitesh ishim ne spitalin e femijve edhe ishte edhe nje familje shqiptare, e thirren djalin e saj rreth 5 vjec "Ramiz" sado qe te edukohet ai femije, emri Ramiz vetem krenar nuk te ben te ndihesh lol.

----------


## loneeagle

> Jo aspak sme duken qesharake ,bile Bardh Kripa shume fort qenka ahhaah emer e mbiemer me kuptim shqip ..


Ane e di ti qe ata qe i quajne Bardh ketu ne Amerike e kane ndryshuar emrin ne "Bart", pra emer i huaj behet.

----------


## loneeagle

> Dario ose Daniel


Daniel gjithmone me ka pelqyer sepse edhe shkurt i flet Deni, kurse Dario ketu ne philly vetem latino edhe zezak e perdorin.

----------

